# Orijen "Biologically Appropiate" ?



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

I have read on Champion's website that their claim to fame is their "Biologically Appropiate" dog foods that contain very high protein levels, Orijen in particular. Is it not true (raw feeders correct me if I'm a wrong) that a true "biologically appropiate" meal for a dog includes a protein level around 20% and moisture around 80% ? I know that they may be referring to their ingredients list, but it seems to me that a dry food with only 10% moisture and 38% protein seems a little far from the composition of raw meat and organs. I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

marketing bs


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with bett. Marketing bs. Although it is one of the better kibbles for sure, it's still kibble and I wouldn't consider any kibble to be "biologically appropriate".


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree with them


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree. My guys didn't do very well on Orijen. Their other food, Acana, my dogs did GREAT on until they changed the formula a while ago and then the dogs couldn't' stop itching.  Ruined a perfectly awesome food.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep, marketing. Plain and simple.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd say it's about as "biologically appropriate" as you're going to get with kibble, to be fair.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

Savage Destiny said:


> I'd say it's about as "biologically appropriate" as you're going to get with kibble, to be fair.


Because of the ingredients or nutrient levels? I've heard before that when feeding raw, if you consider the high moisture content of the meat the protein is only around 20%. Every time I have tried to feed high protein foods, my dog ends up with black, tar-like diarrhea (which worries me she might be getting upper GI tract bleeding) and acts very uncomfortable. I know that each dog reacts differently with each food, it's just odd that all it takes is a high protein food to make her this way.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

stbernardlover said:


> Because of the ingredients or nutrient levels? I've heard before that when feeding raw, if you consider the high moisture content of the meat the protein is only around 20%. Every time I have tried to feed high protein foods, my dog ends up with black, tar-like diarrhea (which worries me she might be getting upper GI tract bleeding) and acts very uncomfortable. I know that each dog reacts differently with each food, it's just odd that all it takes is a high protein food to make her this way.


We don't normally recommend our 37% - 42% protein, grain-free foods for giant breeds for reasons of adequacy and cost. The line with 30% protein (92% animal sourced) seems to be a better fit with giant breeds. The type of fiber in the 30% line seems to fit them better as well.

As our foods roll out, this one is our most popular in the entire N&D Line and for a St. Bernard would be ideal.

Chicken & Ancestral Grain Recipe - Adult | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

Ciao


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

stbernardlover said:


> Because of the ingredients or nutrient levels? I've heard before that when feeding raw, if you consider the high moisture content of the meat the protein is only around 20%. Every time I have tried to feed high protein foods, my dog ends up with black, tar-like diarrhea (which worries me she might be getting upper GI tract bleeding) and acts very uncomfortable. I know that each dog reacts differently with each food, it's just odd that all it takes is a high protein food to make her this way.


great marketing with no scientific basis. I love their so called senior food based on senior wolves, of course there is no such thing as a senior wolf since they don't live long enough and their so called senior food is high enough in nutrients for growing puppies! which is confirmed by their All life stage claim on the bag. if your dog doen't do well on this food consider it a blessing!


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

Dr Dolittle said:


> great marketing with no scientific basis. I love their so called senior food based on senior wolves, of course there is no such thing as a senior wolf since they don't live long enough and their so called senior food is high enough in nutrients for growing puppies! which is confirmed by their All life stage claim on the bag. if your dog doen't do well on this food consider it a blessing!


I would definitely have to agree with you there. My dog never had problems until I fell for it and tried these "ultra premium" foods like Orijen and Acana. Back to a lower protein food made by a company who did their research for me. It only took a week or so and she was so much better. Before then she was miserable. I feel so terrible for doing that to her.


----------

